# New Guns arrived today



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Here they are , S&W 19-4 , and a S&W 66-1...







...







...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Lawnman you hit the Loto or something. Man them are fine looking revolvers you got there. I got a blued 19-4 with 4" barrel. Man I love to shoot them 19 and 66s. They sure will get the job done. Good luck with them.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hey Lawnman you hit the Loto or something. Man them are fine looking revolvers you got there. I got a blued 19-4 with 4" barrel. Man I love to shoot them 19 and 66s. They sure will get the job done. Good luck with them.


Hey Baldy , the model 19 , 66 and 686 are my favorite and the S&W are so hot to buy and trade right now, better than the stock market. Also so much talk on many forums about stopping power for home defense , I'll take these anyday of the week hands down! Thanks Frank:smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Lawnman you hit the Loto or something. Man them are fine looking revolvers you got there. I got a blued 19-4 with 4" barrel. Man I love to shoot them 19 and 66s. They sure will get the job done. Good luck with them.


They're really pristine.



Lawnman380 said:


> Hey Baldy , the model 19 , 66 and 686 are my favorite and the S&W are so hot to buy and trade right now, better than the stock market. Also so much talk on many forums about stopping power for home defense , I'll take these anyday of the week hands down! Thanks Frank:smt1099


Those are excellent choices. There's nothing quite as nice as a quality magnum chambered revolver.:smt023

And Smith & Wesson is not getting why the older models are commanding the prices that they do and are gaining quickly in value. All that market potential they're losing out on.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice lookin guns


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Excellent Looking and I'm sure Excellent Working!


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Black Grips*

You dog! These are just too cool. Enjoy them.

Where did you get the BLACK GRIPS on the 66? Makes it stand out.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

They are dark Cocobolo wood , Ahrends grips sells top quality. You can get Mikes combat for round butt online alot of places they are black rubber, I get mine on the S&W website. Thanks Frank


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Plus 1 on the Ahrends grips. I got a pair for my 629 and love 'em. They are very good quality and very good looking!:smt033


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

That sure is some dough in revolvers. jeeze!


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Hey Thanks I have been busy collecting more S&W , I will post some new pictures soon. Thanks Frank*


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet pistols you got there Lawman!


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------

